# Leaky moldy trailer



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You want to get a sealant that will flex when the trailer moves. I used a marine type sealant on my windows. Haven't had a leak since. Also check around your marker lights.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Try a clear waterproof silicone type of caulk on the outside of the trailer where the leaks are. You can blend in the caulk using a small caulking tip, or (can't tell the color of your trailer, it looks white)
you can get caulking that is used to seal around bath tubs. Just be sure to clean the areas you are going to caulk thoroughly and let dry before caulking.

I bought and rebuilt 3 horse trailers over the years when I lived in Fla. Learned how to use a grinder for rust, how to apply bondo for repairs, rewired the lights, pulled the bearings and replaced them. I'd fix one up, sell it and get one a little nicer and repeat. Finally decided to buy an all aluminum. No rust, no leaks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

